# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Old Facebook Pages (4-12 Years Old) for Sale

## mhsujan

I am selling a facebook old page. 2019, 2018, 2017, 2016, 2015, 2014, 2013, 2010 page available.

Price range: start from 30$ to 100$, based on year.

*name change available.
*page quality green.

For more details and page insights, contact me.
WhatsApp: +8801836467940 (trusted and verified seller)

----------

